# Du möchtest Dein Logo oder Deine Grafik vektorisieren?



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Oktober 2008)

Dann schau doch einmal in unsere Tutorials-Sektion, da findest Du drei wunderbare Anleitungen:


Arbeiten mit Adobe Illustrator - Teil 1 (Grundlagen des Zeichenstiftwerkzeugs. Auch der Pathfinder findet einen kleinen Einsatz.)
Arbeiten mit Adobe Illustrator - Teil 2 (Transparenz und Verläufe)
Arbeiten mit Adobe Illustrator - Teil 3 ("Grunge-Text" und einige Effekte)


----------

